# (...) lottomaxx



## marci.aerox (31 Mai 2007)

hallo hab mal wieder ein problem hat zwar diesesmal nichts mit dem internet zutun aber ich dachte vll kennt sich hier ja trotzdem jemand aus und zwar geht es um lottomaxx betreiber ist die "cs call & service center Gmbh"

folgendes ist passiert:
ich muss wohl vor einigen wochen einen anruf von der besagten "cs call gmbh" erhalten haben in dem sei mir ein mitspiel beim lottoservice "lottomaxx" angeboten worden! ich erriner mich sogar an den anruf dort hat mir ein mann erzählt wie toll das alles sei! schließlich fragte er mich nach meinen daten um mir unterlagen zuzuschicken in die ich mich reinlesen könne und wenn ich interesse habe diese ggf. bestätigen!

so nun erhielt ich diese unterlagen aber nie ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm!
nur flattert mir jetzt aufeinmal ne rechnung ins haus bzw. das ist schon ne mahnung ich solle doch bitte das geld bezahlen und wer hätt´s gedacht meine wiederrufsfrist sei abgelaufen!

kann mir vll jemand helfen der mit sowas schon zu tun hatte!!???

marci


----------



## Teleton (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: [.......] lottomaxx*



marci.aerox schrieb:


> so nun erhielt ich diese unterlagen aber nie ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm!
> ..... wer hätt´s gedacht meine wiederrufsfrist sei abgelaufen!


Schau mal hier nach. Da findest Du Infos wann die Frist  zu laufen beginnt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Und hier gibts Infos zum Widerrufsrecht bei "Lottodienstleistern"
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20020245.htm


----------



## marci.aerox (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: abzocke lottomaxx*

ja gut da steht das man bei vertragsschlüssen im internet 14tage widerrufsrecht hat! falls keine widerrufsbelehrung ergangen ist einen monat!

aber wie ist das bei telefonischen vertragsschlüssen!?

hab jetzt mal unsere rechtschutzversicherung bemüht die rufen mich zurück!
vll können die mir ja helfen


----------



## Teleton (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: abzocke lottomaxx*



marci.aerox schrieb:


> ja gut da steht das man bei vertragsschlüssen im internet 14tage widerrufsrecht hat!


Und wann beginnt die Frist? 





marci.aerox schrieb:


> falls keine widerrufsbelehrung ergangen ist einen monat!


Das steht da nicht


marci.aerox schrieb:


> aber wie ist das bei telefonischen vertragsschlüssen!?


Schau mal hier http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/BJNR001950896BJNE261303377.html



marci.aerox schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal unsere rechtschutzversicherung bemüht die rufen mich zurück!
> vll können die mir ja helfen


Wenn Du eine Deckungszusage bekommst lass nen Anwalt ran und mach Dir den Stress nicht selber.


----------



## marci.aerox (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

so heut hat sich die rechtschutz bei mir gemeldet bin auch tatsächlich no bei meinen eltern mitversichert bringt blos nix da die rechtschutz bei lotto und glücksspiel verträgen nicht greift!

die haben mir jetzt geraten nen breif zuschreiben in dem ich erkläre das ich auf keinen fall einen vertrag geschlossen habe und so weiter zahlung natürlich ablehen! die haben sogar gesagt falls die nicht verzichten soll ich mir den namen von dem geben lassen der mich angerufen hat und ihn bzw. die firma anzeigen!

so jetzt schreib ich morgen mal nen brief


----------



## BVBFANESSEN (4 September 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

Hallo , auch ich ahbe mit denen Telefoniert und wollte nur Info Material ahben , mitttlerweile ist mir die zweite Mahnung ins Haus geflattert von Dezember 07 das ich doch bitte das Geld überweisen sollte ohne MAhngebühren etc. etc... ich ignoriere das einfach und sobald dann wirklich was von einem Inkassobüro kommt dgehe ich direkt damit zum Anwalt denn ich ahbe nie ein klare zusage gemacht , das ich dort mitspielen möchte ausserdem wurde nie auf irgendwleche Kündigungsschreiben reagiert etc etc...


----------



## marci.aerox (4 September 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

Hallo BVBFANESSEN,

wie du sicher gelesen hast hatte ich au so meine probleme mit dem Verein.

ich habe das einfach aus der Welt geschafft indem ich einen deutlichen Brief an Lottomaxx geschrieben hab. In diesem hab ich lottomaxx aufgeklärt das mir am telefon nichts von einer vertragsabsicht gesagt wurde sonder die unterlagen der information dienen und das ich die unterlagen auch nie erhalten habe! Auserdem klärte ich im brief auf das telefonwerbung in deutschland verboten ist, außer man wird vorher genau aufgeklärt das es sich hier um verkaufsabsichten handelt. Darauf erhielt ich nach einigen tagen einen brief von lottomaxx das es ihnen leit täte für die unanehmlichkeiten und das damit alles geklärt sei usw. und ade :sun:


----------



## BVBFANESSEN (4 September 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

gut zu wissen , werde mich dann auch mal mit dem Verein auseinandersetzen , habe die Shcnauze voll von solchen angeboten bzw. Vertragsabschlüßen !!

Zumal ich frage mich ja woher die meine Nummer einfach so ahben !!


----------



## marci.aerox (8 September 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*



> Zumal ich frage mich ja woher die meine Nummer einfach so ahben !!



Ganz einfach vll hast du in den letzten tagen etwas die medien verfolgt dort wird gerade heftig über adressenhandel diskutiert! So wird auch deine adresse verkauft worden sein!


----------



## Selena (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*



marci.aerox schrieb:


> Hallo BVBFANESSEN,
> 
> wie du sicher gelesen hast hatte ich au so meine probleme mit dem Verein.
> 
> ich habe das einfach aus der Welt geschafft indem ich einen deutlichen Brief an Lottomaxx geschrieben hab. In diesem hab ich lottomaxx aufgeklärt das mir am telefon nichts von einer vertragsabsicht gesagt wurde sonder die unterlagen der information dienen und das ich die unterlagen auch nie erhalten habe! Auserdem klärte ich im brief auf das telefonwerbung in deutschland verboten ist, außer man wird vorher genau aufgeklärt das es sich hier um verkaufsabsichten handelt. Darauf erhielt ich nach einigen tagen einen brief von lottomaxx das es ihnen leit täte für die unanehmlichkeiten und das damit alles geklärt sei usw. und ade :sun:



Hi

Hab auch das Problem mit denen, könntest du mir den Brief per Mail zuschicken?

Bei mir gehen sie nur ein Stück weiter. Bei mir haben sie versucht 49,90 Euro + 20 Euro Gebühren abzubuchen. Bin mir 100% sicher das die sicher keine Bankdaten von mir am Telefon bekommen haben, da ich so was am Telefon nicht raus gebe und Lottfritzen werden bei mir so oder so gleich abgewimmelt. So wie auch die Anruferin vor etwa 2 oder 3 Wochen. 

Auszug aus meinem Kontoauszug:

23.12.2008	23.12.2008	CS CALLSERVICECENT. GMBH

LOTTOMAXX 00517375 05/2006
LETZTE ZAHLUNGSMOEGLICHKEIT
VOR GERICHTLICHEM MAHNBESCH
EID
BEI FRAGEN TEL. 0281 163234
999001	-49,90

23.12.2008	23.12.2008	CS CALL & SERVICE CENTER GM
RLS GEBUEHR UND KOSTEN
999001	-20,00

soll ich da am Montag anrufen und die Rundmachen? was sol ich jetzt tun?


----------



## sascha2976 (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

[modedit]

Doppel/mehrfachpostings sehen wir hier nicht so besonders gern

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...all-and-service-center-gmbh-9.html#post262250

[modedit]


----------



## Grogylat (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*



Selena schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen sie nur ein Stück weiter. Bei mir haben sie versucht 49,90 Euro + 20 Euro Gebühren abzubuchen. Bin mir 100% sicher das die sicher keine Bankdaten von mir am Telefon bekommen haben, da ich so was am Telefon nicht raus gebe und Lottfritzen werden bei mir so oder so gleich abgewimmelt. So wie auch die Anruferin vor etwa 2 oder 3 Wochen.
> 
> Auszug aus meinem Kontoauszug:
> 
> ...




Also bei mir haben sie es genauso heute gemacht!

Ich habe zum einen das Geld umgehend von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen.
Und zum anderen habe ich eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs bei der Polizei gemacht.

Da brauchst Du nicht anrufen! Überlaß das ruhig der Polizei.
Die werden alle nötigen Schritte einleiten.
Und je mehr Anzeigen gestellt werden, um so höher die Strafe für die Täter.

Garantiert lassen sich reichlich viele Menschen mit dem Text oben einschüchtern.
Wenn 1000 Leute nicht zurückbuchen, dann machen die Täter schon
einen "Gewinn" von fast 70.000 Euro!!!!

Also nicht ins Boxhorn jagen lassen,sondern zurückbuchen und anzeigen.


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*



Grogylat schrieb:


> Überlaß das ruhig der Polizei.


Warum?





Grogylat schrieb:


> Die werden alle nötigen Schritte einleiten.


Woher die Gewissheit für diese Überlegung stammt, wüsste ich dann schon gern.





Grogylat schrieb:


> Und je mehr Anzeigen gestellt werden, um so höher die Strafe für die Täter


DAS, mit Verlaub, ist gequirlter Käse!


----------



## schwedenlupo (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

Hallo, auch bei mir wurden diese beiden Beträge vom Konto abgebucht. 
Der Wortlaut/Datum usw. auf der Abbuchung ist der selbe wie in Deinem Beitrag, nur die Nummer vor 05/2006 ist unterschiedlich. Auch ich bin mir 100% sicher, keine Bankdaten am Telefon herausgegeben zu haben und genau wie Du spiele ich weder über das Internet, noch am Telefon Lotto.
Ich habe der Bank einen Stornoauftrag erteilt und werde morgen bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten.
mfg Schwedenlupo


----------



## Grogylat (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*



Reducal schrieb:


> Warum?Woher die Gewissheit für diese Überlegung stammt, wüsste ich dann schon gern.DAS, mit Verlaub, ist gequirlter Käse!



Meine Gewissheit<<<<<ich arbeite selbst bei diesem "Verein"

"gequirlter Käse"......je mehr Straftaten bekannt sind, desto höher 
der "Ermittlungsdruck", desto "größer" der bekannte Schaden, desto höher wird die "kriminelle Energie" angesehen. Jedenfalls spreche ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## boller (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

Hallo,ich habe das gleiche Problem.


> *30.12.2008* *30.12.2008* Lastschrift [.......]
> LOTTOMAXX 00610464 07/2006
> LETZTE ZAHLUNGSMOEGLICHKEIT
> VOR GERICHTLICHEM MAHNBESCH
> ...


habe meiner Bank gesagt,das Sie es zurück buchen.Dank Eurem Beitrag.Ich werde dann Montag auch die Polizei ansprechen.

Danke an Euch


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: (...) lottomaxx*

Bitte hier weiterposten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ent-gmbh-cs-call-and-service-center-gmbh.html

es geht um dasselbe Thema


----------

